# Running a click live but it only comes out of one side of the headphones? Help!



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't quite know how to title this thing. My band has recently started using click tracks at practice and eventually live. I only have an Mbox mini at the moment and I don't feel like there is any solution to my problem other than buying an interface with more outputs but maybe you can help. I have the backing tracks running out output R and the click running out output L. The problem is that on the mbox the direct outs on the back are output L and output R. I want the click to go ONLY to the drummers headphones and the backing tracks to go to our PA. The problem is that the click will only play in 1 ear of the headphones. If I pan it to the center it comes out of the right channel of the PA. Ive tried coming out of the stereo output on the front of the mbox...and ive tried routing through auxes....I cannot figure out how to make that signal be mono in the center...or stereo. Because It is coming out of the mbox as output L I dont think there is a way for me to fix it without having more outputs. BUT the backing tracks are coming out of output R and they seem to be going to both channels of our PA but I haven't had time to check for sure. I don't know enough about this kind of thing. Any help?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 21, 2011)

The Mbox may have a mono switch on the front for the channel. Try click that, or maybe make the click a stereo track in your DAW? 

Thats all ive got to offer, goodluck!


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 21, 2011)

Fiction said:


> The Mbox may have a mono switch on the front for the channel. Try click that, or maybe make the click a stereo track in your DAW?
> 
> Thats all ive got to offer, goodluck!



Stereo or mono it still only comes out of one ear reguardless of whether or not I come out the mono output or the one on the front. I think i just need more outputs.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, you need more outputs unfortunately.

Additionally: Even then "stereo" for the click wont be possible, only mono-center. For a real "stereo" sound one side would have to be slightly delayed to the other, and with the click-track you dont want that.  If you have the same track L+R it sums up as mono-center again.


----------



## BenSolace (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha i've just encountered this exact same problem! I will be making a little adapter hopefully this week that should basically make both sides of the headphones play the hard panned click signal. Not sure if ill need to make 2 for the backing track side as well though


----------



## danieluber1337 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've always wondered...

What if you have a sine wave on the left ear and an inverted sine wave on the right ear? Would it cancel out? Would it sound like mono? Or would it sound stereo?


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 29, 2011)

Either way...if i get something coming out of the other ear in the headphones....it still comes out of the PA and I don't want that. I was thinking maybe some ghetto rigged headphones.....like....a split off of the left side so that both ears just get the left. But I dont want to destroy a pair of headphones just to TEST something like that. Like terrible1 is saying. I've talked to lots of touring bands about this but they all have interfaces with more channels.


----------



## BenSolace (Nov 29, 2011)

You need a 3.5mm mono plug to 3.5mm stereo socket.

3.5mm Mono Plug to 3.5mm Stereo Socket Adaptor : 3.5mm Mono Jack Adaptors : Maplin Electronics

I know its the UK, but that's what I got. Im sure you can get something similar from somewhere near you.


----------



## msalazar (Nov 30, 2011)

Good thing studiolive has it all covered... Mason.


----------

